# Making a tail, need cheap fake fur in right colors.



## TropicalZephyr (Aug 13, 2008)

So, I'm making a tail. (And will probably be making a set of ears to go with it.) However, I need some fake fur to make it with. All of the fur I've found that was the right color has been a bit too expensive for me, as in $30 a yard. And the nice, affordable fur I've been able to find simply doesn't come in the right colors.
The fabric doesn't have to be premium, super-soft quality or anything, just reasonably long.
You can see the colors I'm looking for in my avatar. Yeah, that sort of rusty color, as well as the light, sort of creamy brown color. I do not need the dark brown color, as that color does not appear on the tail.

So yeah, if anyone would be able to give me a link to some fabrics I might be interested in, that would be great. =)


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Aug 13, 2008)

http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=SLDLGHRFUR1     <i recommend that fur myself :3


----------



## conejo (Aug 14, 2008)

ask them to cut less then a yard?
they do


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 14, 2008)

DrakonicKnight said:


> http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=SLDLGHRFUR1     <i recommend that fur myself :3



Was just about to post the site. Good call!


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Aug 16, 2008)

Oooh, that fabric is excellent, Drak. Thank you so much for the link!
That site has a lot of really awesome fabrics.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 16, 2008)

I second the DF fur. It's the fur I've used in all my suits so far. Awesome quality, nice price and ooooooh so sooooooft!


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 20, 2008)

Distinctive fabric's fur is nice and soft, and he price is decent for the "Punky Muppet" type fur, but they do not do half orders....unless I had to call them.

Mendel's does half and quarter orders on theirs, and they also have awesome fur of pwness.


----------

